# Company Reps and HERF's.



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

The HERF in WNY so far has been at Havanna Harry's, a local B&M. This will continue I suspect until we out grow the room. I was thinking about seeing if we can get a company rep in. Some of questions.

1) Has anyone tried this?
2) Was it sucessful?
3) Is this even advisable or considered bad form?


----------

